# superwinch mount for 420



## Mxz_500ss (Jun 13, 2013)

hey guys new to this atv thing im a sledder so i have a good idea on how to work my way around a wrench and like todo my own work and customize my stuff. i just bought a 2013 honda 420 and im looking to put a winch on it. i got a 2500 superwinch but no mount for it. so im looking for a mount if anyone knows which one it is with a pic it would be great thanks guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder if just a general winch plate would work?


----------

